# 97% likely to having another boy according to ramzi theory.



## katherinegrey

I went for an early scan yesterday due to some spotting, and according to Ramzi theory, which is supposedly 97% accurate, I'm having my second boy. We got to see the heartbeat, and I was so happy to see that and see that baby looked fine, and I should be grateful I'm having a healthy baby, and I am, but I can't help feeling disappointed. I desperately wanted DS to be a girl, and he was of course a boy, and I suffered GD with him for a little while, I soon got over it, and when he was born I can't imagine loving anything more, and I'm sure I'll be the same way if this baby is indeed a boy. 

However, I'm just sad as this will probably be my last pregnancy, and it means I might never get my girl :( Never get to paint a nursery pink, never get to take my daughter shopping for her prom dress, never get to be mother of the bride, never get to pay for her wedding. 

We even slightly swayed this time for a girl, we only had sex two and four days before ovulation then stopped, no orgasms, no red meat for me, and it still looks like it's a boy. 

I know I'll get over it, but for now I do feel sad :(


----------



## katherinegrey

Never mind, I just read the ramzi theory is a big hoax :dohh: I guess I'm still in with a shot, check me out worrying over nothing :dohh:


----------



## cnsweeney

Well the Ramzi theory is not a hoax. It is very dependable but useless by just looking at the u/s picture. I put a lot of stock in it with this pregnancy thinking I was having a boy because the baby and placenta were on the right side of the uterus in the picture at 6w3d. I wanted a boy pretty badly since I have a girl already but after a sono today Im pretty certain he is a she . I'm learning to be okay with it and know I will fall in love when I hold her in my arms. But when I researched the theory again you would have to ask the doctor what side the placenta and baby are on in order to put the ramzi theory to work. because the tech can change the view of the picture at any given time without u knowing it. so in the picture it could be a true image (right being right and left being left) or a mirror image (left being right and right being left) . So don't stress about it too much. hope you get your girl!


----------



## Misscalais

Don't put all your eggs in one basket just yet. This bub is a boy but according to this theory and every other one should be a girl lol
This is my 3rd son and last bub so totally understand how you are feeling. 
I'm happy my boy is healthy and everything just sad I'm never going to have a daughter. 
Good luck hopefully you get a girl, if not another son to love isn't so bad :)


----------



## katherinegrey

I had a vaginal scan and the yolk was pointed out to me and it was definitely on the right, I read that vaginal scans show true? Oh well, like you say, if it is another boy, I know I'll get over it, but the thought of never having my girl does hurt


----------



## cnsweeney

Mine was vaginal too. It isn't a true image . It can also be turned . So don't worry


----------



## maybebaby3

Ramzi said my last baby Should've been a girl but he's a boy!


----------



## Jess29

I don't think the ramzi theory makes any sense. The egg leaves the fallopian tube and lands where it lands. The placenta forms where it forms. How would the sex of the baby influence that at all? Most of these theories are meaningless. Although I admit it hasn't stopped me from considering some of them. When I heard you could predict the gender by the babies heart rate I believed it but it was only right for one of my four boys! 

Good luck, I hope you get a girl!


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you so much, only 8 weeks until I'll know, it's going to seem like a lifetime!


----------



## cnsweeney

mine said it should be a boy and turns out its a girl!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ramzi would make Jace a girl lol
How many weeks r u now Katherine?


----------



## katherinegrey

Glad to hear it's mostly rubbish, I'm 13 weeks today, just had my scan and I'm still guessing boy, this time by nub theory. I'll find out for sure if these theories are any good in just over three weeks.


----------



## cnsweeney

I will say my nub theory was correct . So we shall see if it's correct for you too!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

katherinegrey said:


> Glad to hear it's mostly rubbish, I'm 13 weeks today, just had my scan and I'm still guessing boy, this time by nub theory. I'll find out for sure if these theories are any good in just over three weeks.

3 weeks today til mine too!


----------



## Mum2threeboys

I have to agree... How would the sex determine which side of the womb they implant? It's very odd!! Lol x


----------



## Zeri

Hmmm, I don't know much about the Ramzi theory, but I guess it's right for me - my placenta is anterior right and I'm having a boy. I had a girl before and would have to check where my placenta was that time, though. Maybe it's all coincidence this time around. 

I hope you do get your girl. I can understand your desire for one - I had a girl last time and wanted a girl this time as well. Please let us know how it goes in 3 weeks.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Katherine what are you having?


----------



## slowpoke22

katherinegrey said:


> I went for an early scan yesterday due to some spotting, and according to Ramzi theory, which is supposedly 97% accurate, I'm having my second boy. We got to see the heartbeat, and I was so happy to see that and see that baby looked fine, and I should be grateful I'm having a healthy baby, and I am, but I can't help feeling disappointed. I desperately wanted DS to be a girl, and he was of course a boy, and I suffered GD with him for a little while, I soon got over it, and when he was born I can't imagine loving anything more, and I'm sure I'll be the same way if this baby is indeed a boy.
> 
> However, I'm just sad as this will probably be my last pregnancy, and it means I might never get my girl :( Never get to paint a nursery pink, never get to take my daughter shopping for her prom dress, never get to be mother of the bride, never get to pay for her wedding.
> 
> We even slightly swayed this time for a girl, we only had sex two and four days before ovulation then stopped, no orgasms, no red meat for me, and it still looks like it's a boy.
> 
> I know I'll get over it, but for now I do feel sad :(

We have two girls (one on the way) and I have to say I had zero upset when I realised I would one day get GRANDSONS :D So be happy cos the day will come where you can spoil the hell out of little girls xx


----------

